# Why not create our own driver app for real? It's not even hard at all!



## Intelligence (Mar 27, 2018)

like im just utterly confused. why do you guys not do this? It's not even hard. Seriously.

YES I am aware that this topic has been talked about countless number of times on here.

And I've basically read them all.

But still. I haven't found the answer to the question.

so if you're going to regurgitate points that others have already made, ill probably ignore you.

Why not create our own driver app? It's not even hard.

#STOPTHEUBER2019IPO
#GGITSOVERUBERTIMESUP
#NOTTODAYUBERNOTTODAY


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Okay, you first.
Oh, don’t forget to hire a bunch of high-priced lobbyists & attorneys to help you through the legislative maze of becoming a legal entity in each state.
And good luck competing with the endless cash-burners who are marketing-years ahead of you.


----------



## Intelligence (Mar 27, 2018)

Uber's Guber said:


> Okay, you first.
> Oh, don't forget to hire a bunch of high-priced lobbyists & attorneys to help you through the legislative maze of becoming a legal entity in each state.
> And good luck competing with the endless cash-burners who are marketing-years ahead of you.


"Oh, don't forget to hire a bunch of high-priced lobbyists & attorneys to help you through the legislative maze of becoming a legal entity in each state."
Unbelievably easy to get around. Think outside of the box and you'll get it.

"And good luck competing with the endless cash-burners who are marketing-years ahead of you."
You clearly underestimate the power of word of mouth.

Next opponent please.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Intelligence said:


> Next opponent please.


Ohhhhh! You really nipped that in the bud. Maybe you should produce your own video: "Create Your Own RideShare company in 3 Easy Steps" and sell it to the whole world for $29.95 each.
Your phone is pinging, your next poo pax is eagerly awaiting you.


----------



## RiderOnTheStorm (Mar 17, 2017)

Intelligence said:


> like im just utterly confused. why do you guys not do this? It's not even hard. Seriously.


You must be really bored to have posted this.
(Certainly I was really bored to waste 60 second reading and to bother writing this response!)


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

Intelligence said:


> like im just utterly confused. why do you guys not do this? It's not even hard. Seriously.
> 
> YES I am aware that this topic has been talked about countless number of times on here.
> 
> ...


What are you doing on UP.net instead of developing that "Easy" app then?


----------



## IERide (Jul 1, 2016)

Obviously “it’s not even hard” because everyone is doing it..


----------



## dnlbaboof (Nov 13, 2015)

it would take a big company like amazon to use their drivers to make any dent, any other start up is doomed. No riders will download the app


----------



## RideshareGentrification (Apr 10, 2018)

A rideshare company called Hovit started in Denver last a year I lived downtown and would leave the app on just to see if there was any business and I once left it on for 2 days straight without a ping. Did a couple of pre arranged rides on their platform and 1 random ride that came from. The app in a year. The guys u started it did everything right, they marketed it like crazy were in the news promoting it multiple times, had Booths or marketing at every local event but it died out on nye this year stopped operating for "system upgrades" midnight January 1st
My guess is that at midnight their licensing or insurance was going to expire. Never heard a peep from the company after that


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

Uber's Guber said:


> Okay, you first.
> Oh, don't forget to hire a bunch of high-priced lobbyists & attorneys to help you through the legislative maze of becoming a legal entity in each state.
> And good luck competing with the endless cash-burners who are marketing-years ahead of you.


This is Deja Vu. I recalk reading exactly this comment reply to someone like OP from a few years ago.


----------



## MothMan (May 15, 2016)

RideshareGentrification said:


> A rideshare company called Hovit started in Denver last a year ... but it died out on nye this year stopped operating for "system upgrades" midnight January 1st
> My guess is that at midnight their licensing or insurance was going to expire. Never heard a peep from the company after that


Somebody still posts stuff on their Twitter page.


----------



## Intelligence (Mar 27, 2018)

I find it funny how this thread has been inactive for literally weeks and yet someone besides me decides to revive it.

Why? Shouldn't Uber Guber's initial response have already satisfied you?

Oh wait. No it hasn't. Because you're still stuck as Uber's slave and you miraculously wait for a savior to come along to save your ass.

Did I rustle your jimmies with this response in some way? Good. You shouldn't have revived this thread. Your fault.


----------



## #professoruber (Feb 19, 2018)

It’s really easy. Obviously you don’t understand what is takes to build and “manage” a system that processes millions of transactions per second. 

Let me dumb it down for you.

From the time a Rider opens the app bytes are being transferred to and from uber servers. First step is to get an estimate which is a process in itself to estimate the upfront pricing. Credit card hold is processed. Once the Rider agrees, then the system looks for drivers to figure out who is the closest. Then the system tracks the driver from the time he accepts and drops the passenger. Once the ride is complete, I am sure it provisions the ride and then charges the customer. All that data is logged and then sent to to the drivers device. 

At a high level that seems simple but multiple that by millions of rides happening daily, drivers cashing out, calls and texts going back and forth, the thousands of support tickets.

It’s not that easy and the capital involved would never happen on a uber driver salary.


----------



## Intelligence (Mar 27, 2018)

#professoruber said:


> It's really easy. Obviously you don't understand what is takes to build and "manage" a system that processes millions of transactions per second.
> 
> Let me dumb it down for you.
> 
> ...


You don't know how to program. Simple as that. Unless you can prove to me that you have any sort of relevant technical skills, nothing you say will have any sort of credence whatsoever and you will not be taken seriously.



RiderOnTheStorm said:


> You must be really bored to have posted this.
> (Certainly I was really bored to waste 60 second reading and to bother writing this response!)


Then why bother gravedigging an inactive thread? Clearly you care about this thread's subject. That's why you bothered wasting your own time making a post.



Pax Collector said:


> What are you doing on UP.net instead of developing that "Easy" app then?


And what makes you think all I do is browse UP.net all day and do nothing else?



IERide said:


> Obviously "it's not even hard" because everyone is doing it..


It's hard if you don't know what the hell you're doing.



dnlbaboof said:


> it would take a big company like amazon to use their drivers to make any dent, any other start up is doomed. No riders will download the app


That's not true at all.



RideshareGentrification said:


> A rideshare company called Hovit started in Denver last a year I lived downtown and would leave the app on just to see if there was any business and I once left it on for 2 days straight without a ping. Did a couple of pre arranged rides on their platform and 1 random ride that came from. The app in a year. The guys u started it did everything right, they marketed it like crazy were in the news promoting it multiple times, had Booths or marketing at every local event but it died out on nye this year stopped operating for "system upgrades" midnight January 1st
> My guess is that at midnight their licensing or insurance was going to expire. Never heard a peep from the company after that


Never heard much about them but it's pretty obvious that they put too much resources into marketing instead of making their shit app not shit.



Ozzyoz said:


> This is Deja Vu. I recalk reading exactly this comment reply to someone like OP from a few years ago.


That's why I said "so if you're going to regurgitate points that others have already made, ill probably ignore you." It was pretty obvious someone was going to post that argument.



MothMan said:


> Somebody still posts stuff on their Twitter page.


lol.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

Intelligence said:


> It's hard if you don't know what the hell you're doing.


Still waiting on your app release.....


----------



## Intelligence (Mar 27, 2018)

Pax Collector said:


> Still waiting on your app release.....
> View attachment 225818


That would be the picture of someone who depended on YOU to make the app.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

Intelligence said:


> That would be a picture of someone who depended on YOU to make the app.


No, no one is depending on me. YOU on the other hand have made some claims and you have people depending on you to come up with an app that you said was easy to develop.

Question remains, when are you going to deliver? We're going in circles here like my first Uber pick up.


----------



## MothMan (May 15, 2016)

As for the title of this topic, creating the app is not the hard part. Raising the $ to pay for insurance is the hard part.


----------



## Intelligence (Mar 27, 2018)

Pax Collector said:


> No, no one is depending on me. YOU on the other hand have made some claims and you have people depending on you to come up with an app that you said was easy to develop.
> 
> Question remains, when are you going to deliver? We're going in circles here like my first Uber pick up.


And why do you care so much? I simply claimed it was easy to develop, not that I was going to be the savior of your ass. Especially with the way you're acting right now, there's not a single person who would want to do that.

The real question is why didn't Uber Guber's response to me satisfy you? Why bother gravedigging? Why bother wasting your time going in circles on a thread that's been inactive for a month?

If you're doing this because you're absolutely bored, I wouldn't be surprised.



MothMan said:


> As for the title of this topic, creating the app is not the hard part. Raising the $ to pay for insurance is the hard part.


THEN STOP POSTING? Uber Guber's response should've been the last post in this thread because he said what you said A MONTH ago. You people are trying to stir up shit when the answer has already been fuccking posted above.

Holy shit.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

Intelligence said:


> I simply claimed it was easy to develop,


A claim based on utter nonsense.

Uber's Guber answer didn't stop your asinine claims so I had to speak up. If you can't handle being discredited and your BS called out, this forum, or any forum for that matter isn't for you.

*Yawn*


----------



## Intelligence (Mar 27, 2018)

Pax Collector said:


> A claim based on utter nonsense.
> 
> Uber's Guber answer didn't stop your asinine claims so I had to speak up. If you can't handle being discredited and your BS called out, this forum, or any forum for that matter isn't for you.
> 
> *Yawn*


It's utter nonsense to you because you don't know how to program. lol!


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

Intelligence said:


> because you don't know how to program


And you know that how? Your imaginations running wild again?


----------



## Intelligence (Mar 27, 2018)

Pax Collector said:


> And you know that how? Your imaginations running wild again?


I know because it's possible. And it's easy.

Are you admitting you know how to program then? Because that wouldn't make any sense because if you did, you'd know my claim is correct.


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

Intelligence said:


> You don't know how to program. Simple as that. Unless you can prove to me that you have any sort of relevant technical skills, nothing you say will have any sort of credence whatsoever and you will not be taken seriously.
> 
> Then why bother gravedigging an inactive thread? Clearly you care about this thread's subject. That's why you bothered wasting your own time making a post.
> 
> ...


I didn't see when you said that so didn't know I was regurgitating


----------



## Intelligence (Mar 27, 2018)

Ozzyoz said:


> I didn't see when you said that so didn't know I was regurgitating


Cool story. Don't post again in this thread. The answers to this thread have been repeated endlessly.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

Intelligence said:


> you'd know my claim is correct.


I already know you're emotionally unstable and can't handle the truth being handed to you. You don't know me from Adam and seems like you've already figured out what I know and don't know. LOL.



Intelligence said:


> Cool story. Don't post again in this thread


Why don't you develop an app to stop him from posting?


----------



## Intelligence (Mar 27, 2018)

Pax Collector said:


> I already know you're emotionally unstable and can't handle the truth being handed to you. You don't know me from Adam and seems like you've already figured out what I know and don't know. LOL.


It's pretty clear to me that you're lacking the necessary knowledge to comprehensively assess your correctness. I don't blame you.

Look up Dunning-Kruger Effect.



Pax Collector said:


> I already know you're emotionally unstable and can't handle the truth being handed to you. You don't know me from Adam and seems like you've already figured out what I know and don't know. LOL.
> 
> Why don't you develop an app to stop him from posting?


I have the ability to develop an app. The question is do you have the ability?


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

I've said it before, and I'll say it again, why not go develop the app instead of ranting on here?



Intelligence said:


> I have the ability to develop an app. The question is do you have the ability?


----------



## Intelligence (Mar 27, 2018)

Pax Collector said:


> I've said it before, and I'll say it again, why not go develop the app instead of ranting on here?


You still haven't answered the question yet. Do YOU have the ability? You're starting to sound like a joke now. Talking out of your own ass because it's been so many years and nobody has come up with something that works so it must be difficult. Ignorance at its finest.


----------



## IERide (Jul 1, 2016)

Guys.. Please dont feed the troll...
Feeding an idiot is even worse.. Just stop...

/thread


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

IERide over and out.


----------



## Intelligence (Mar 27, 2018)

IERide said:


> Guys.. Please dont feed the troll...
> Feeding an idiot is even worse.. Just stop...
> 
> /thread


Then why bother participating in a thread that's been inactive for one month but one of you guys thought it was funny to revive it to get a reaction?

Bored?



Pax Collector said:


> IERide over and out.


Just leave. Nobody wanted you here in the first place.

Thinks it's funny to revive a thread that's been inactive for one month.

haHAA 12 btw.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Intelligence said:


> Then why bother participating in a thread that's been inactive for one month but one of you guys thought it was funny to revive it to get a reaction?
> 
> Bored?
> 
> ...


That probably took five seconds to type.

This did.

You should consider not sounding so angry and full of it when you reply.

If you could really create the app and it's so easy, why wouldn't you? Don't want a few billion like Travis? Gonna hang around here with us lowlies?


----------



## Intelligence (Mar 27, 2018)

sellkatsell44 said:


> That probably took five seconds to type.
> 
> This did.
> 
> ...


What part of "stop fuccking posting in this thread" do you not get hmm?


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Intelligence said:


> What part of "stop fuccking posting in this thread" do you not get hmm?


Look in the mirror and say that. You obviously resort to insults/defensive stance (real quick too I might add) when you have nothing of substance to say.


----------



## Intelligence (Mar 27, 2018)

sellkatsell44 said:


> Look in the mirror and say that. You obviously resort to insults/defensive stance (real quick too I might add) when you have nothing of substance to say.


And why don't you bother to read this thread? Everything that needed to be said have already been said. I'm not going to be your mother and repeat it for you.

Now, stop posting in this thread because you're just making it worse.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Intelligence said:


> And why don't you bother to read this thread? Everything that needed to be said have already been said. I'm not going to be your mother and repeat it for you.
> 
> Now, stop posting in this thread because you're just making it worse.


Actually I was going to follow up with you're not belittling anyone with your words; you're just belittling yourself.

Maybe one day in the future you'll get bored and look back at your posts here and cringe.

That's the only consequence, as you have nothing in the foreseeable future that would be worth anything for anyone to dig into.


----------



## Intelligence (Mar 27, 2018)

sellkatsell44 said:


> Actually I was going to follow up with you're not belittling anyone with your words; you're just belittling yourself.
> 
> Maybe one day in the future you'll get bored and look back at your posts here and cringe.
> 
> That's the only consequence, as you have nothing in the foreseeable future that would be worth anything for anyone to dig into.


1. No one's belittling anyone. You honestly have to be absolutely dense to think this.
2. What have I said that's cringe? Tell me.
3. And how did you come up with this conclusion? From an online thread? lmao.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Intelligence said:


> 1. No one's belittling anyone. You honestly have to be absolutely dense to think this.
> 2. What have I said that's cringe? Tell me.
> 3. And how did you come up with this conclusion? From an online thread? lmao.


You are. see #1. point you made.

2. From #1 and past posts you've made in this thread

3. See #1&#2


----------



## Intelligence (Mar 27, 2018)

sellkatsell44 said:


> You are. But you're too dense to see that, see #1. point you made.
> 
> 2. From #1 and past posts you've made in this thread
> 
> 3. See #1&#2


You're not linking to any specific posts I made, so simply not doing that and saying "I'm dense to not know how to read your brain" is such an idiotic argument I'm not going to even going to bother responding to it.

So with regards to the app, what do you think is so hard about it? You clearly don't understand how easy it is. Yet you're here talking about nonsense irrelevant to the thread title. lol.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Intelligence said:


> You're not linking to any specific posts I make, so simply not doing that and saying "I'm dense to not know how to read your brain" is such an idiotic argument I'm not going to even bother respond to.
> 
> So with regards to the app, what do you think is so hard about it? You clearly don't understand how easy it is. Yet you're here talking about nonsense irrelevant to the thread title. lol.


It was the quote I quoted, that's belittling already.

I didn't say it's hard. I said if it's so easy why won't you create it.

If you can, because it's so easy, why wouldn't you create it? You don't want Travis's billions? You got trillions? And yet you're here gracing is with your pretense? I mean presence?

Mind blown


----------



## Intelligence (Mar 27, 2018)

sellkatsell44 said:


> It was the quote I quoted, that's belittling already.
> 
> I didn't say it's hard. I said if it's so easy why won't you create it.
> 
> ...


and how did you come to the conclusion that I'm not creating it?


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Intelligence said:


> and how did you come to the conclusion that I'm not creating it?


Snap shot your bank balance showing the billions, I'll accept millions since it took Travis about a decade to get to billions.


----------



## Intelligence (Mar 27, 2018)

sellkatsell44 said:


> Snap shot your bank balance showing the billions, I'll accept millions since it took Travis about a decade to get to billions.


So you want to be humorous now right?

Let's say my bank account is in the billions. I wouldn't bother showing anyone lower than a 10 proof.


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

That person telling me not to reply to this thread surprised me. This is a public forum that doesn't belong to you. It isn't up to you to tell me if I can reply to a thread or not.


----------



## MikeRows (Apr 18, 2020)

I'll make one. private message me what you want added.


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

MikeRows said:


> I'll make one. private message me what you want added.


A section for porn vids so we can watch and fap to it.


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

Intelligence said:


> like im just utterly confused. why do you guys not do this? It's not even hard. Seriously.
> 
> YES I am aware that this topic has been talked about countless number of times on here.
> 
> ...


What about the back end? The servers that run everything. The app is just an interface. Uber has one of the largest database installations in the world. They have some of the best data base people on the planet. They can recover from a DB crash in hours.

Theyy are faster at DB recovery than almost any other company I've ever seen and I was a DBA for many years.

So who's going to do the programming of those servers. What OS are you going to contract, what about the Database product? Who you going to contract with? Sybase, Microsoft, who.

Who's going to doo all the licensing for the prducts, don't have a lawyer that knows this shit or Microsoft and Sybase will eat your lunch.

How about the network? Who you gonna choose? Who's going to administer that network.

Support, who's going to train and pay those people.

No Uber is not just an app.


----------



## MikeRows (Apr 18, 2020)

Ozzyoz said:


> A section for porn vids so we can watch and fap to it.


Serious suggestions only please



Buck-a-mile said:


> What about the back end? The servers that run everything. The app is just an interface. Uber has one of the largest database installations in the world. They have some of the best data base people on the planet. They can recover from a DB crash in hours.
> 
> Theyy are faster at DB recovery than almost any other company I've ever seen and I was a DBA for many years.
> 
> ...


It's not as complicated as you make it out to be, though it is a lot of work I admit.


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

MikeRows said:


> Serious suggestions only please
> 
> 
> It's not as complicated as you make it out to be, though it is a lot of work I admit.


Yes it is, I did this s*** for a living.
You have no idea.


----------



## MikeRows (Apr 18, 2020)

Buck-a-mile said:


> Yes it is, I did this s*** for a living.
> You have no idea.


I do have an idea because i do this for a living too. And I'll say it again, you're making it more complicated than it is. Don't confuse high workload with high degree of difficulty.


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

MikeRows said:


> I do have an idea because i do this for a living too. And I'll say it again, you're making it more complicated than it is. Don't confuse high workload with high degree of difficulty.


You are indeed clueless.
I only covered the obvious.

What level are you working?
IT, or R&D?
Jr. Tech or Principle Engineer supervising 10 Sr. Engineers?
Project Engineer running an entire multi million product line?

I don't believe you have the exposure to product development you think you have.


----------



## MikeRows (Apr 18, 2020)

Buck-a-mile said:


> You are indeed glueless.
> I only covered the obvious.
> 
> What level are you working?
> ...


I'm what you'd call a Rockstar Developer. I'm extremely well versed in the entire stack. If there is a label above Rockstar Developer, I'd be that. I literally do everything(Product Manager, Software Engineer, Server Admin etc.) and I take pride in that. I'm going to prove you all wrong by coming up with a product that you will all come to appreciate. I'll let my creation do the talking.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Intelligence said:


> YES I am aware that this topic has been talked about countless number of times on here.
> 
> ...
> 
> so if you're going to regurgitate points that others have already made, ill probably ignore you.


Oh, the irony.


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

MikeRows said:


> I'm what you'd call a Rockstar Developer. I'm extremely well versed in the entire stack. If there is a label above Rockstar Developer, I'd be that. I literally do everything(Product Manager, Software Engineer, Server Admin etc.) and I take pride in that. I'm going to prove you all wrong by coming up with a product that you will all come to appreciate. I'll let my creation do the talking.


Software has no clue about infrastructure. You learn that at the Project Engineer stage.

Your a cog in the machine. You never see the entire picture.

When is the last time you interfaced with production? Warehouse? Bldg mgmt? Marketing? All in 1 hour, regarding 1 project? That would be never.

Software doesn't see that level of the business.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

I installed LibreTaxi years ago. I saw a request pop up for the first time yesterday. Besides being a 1 mile journey with a starting point 20 miles from my house, I assumed it was probably a police sting. (LibreTaxi is not an officially authorized TNC in my state!)


----------



## MikeRows (Apr 18, 2020)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Oh, the irony.





Buck-a-mile said:


> Software has no clue about infrastructure. You learn that at the Project Engineer stage.
> 
> Your a cog in the machine. You never see the entire picture.
> 
> ...


I don't work in industry. I'm self employed. In fact, I'm the only developer. I can't go into any details now on the ridesharing app that I'm working on, but let's just say, people will be amazed. All it takes is dedication, passion, and time. It can be done and I'm out to prove it.


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

MikeRows said:


> I don't work in industry. I'm self employed. In fact, I'm the only developer. I can't go into any details now on the ridesharing app that I'm working on, but let's just say, people will be amazed. All it takes is dedication, passion, and time. It can be done and I'm out to prove it.


So you are talking nonsense.

Work for a Fortuna 17 multi billion dollar company for 20 years as a Principal Engineer and a Project Engineer.... Then reply.
Your in way over your head on this post.
You have no idea what you don't know.

Working alone is stagnation in this industry. Get a job, expanded your skills.


----------



## MikeRows (Apr 18, 2020)

Buck-a-mile said:


> So you are talking nonsense.
> 
> Work for a Fortuna 17 multi billion dollar company for 20 years as a Principal Engineer and a Project Engineer.... Then reply.
> Your in way over your head on this post.
> ...


And that's the beauty of self exploration. Knowing that there is a lot that I don't know yet is what motivates me every single day to learn and seek knowledge. The world has changed with the beauty of the internet. Nowadays, knowledge is at the tip of your fingers. It is up to you, as the curious human being, to seek it.


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

MikeRows said:


> And that's the beauty of self exploration. Knowing that there is a lot that I don't know yet is what motivates me every single day to learn and seek knowledge. The world has changed with the beauty of the internet. Nowadays, knowledge is at the tip of your fingers. It is up to you, as the curious human being, to seek it.


Good luck with that.

A stroll through the ocean of most souls will scarcely get your feet wet.

Head for the deep end. Uber and playing around is the shallow end.

Really, no sarcasm. If you have learned what you say you have on your own, you have tallent.

I'm old, ugly, mean, sore, and tired, so it's easy for me to be sarcastic. Working 16 hour days for 2 decades will do that to you.

I started out as a computer idiot savant in the late '60 & '70s.

That only got me so far. School, and working with smarter people than I made me expand.

I would never call myself a rock star, and neither should you. People immediately dismiss you, I did.

I've hired and fired scores of people
Never hired one that described him or herself as a rockstar. Immediate circular file.


----------



## MikeRows (Apr 18, 2020)

Buck-a-mile said:


> Good luck with that.
> 
> A stroll through the ocean of most souls will scarcely get your feet wet.
> 
> ...


The term Rockstar Developer is an overused term thrown around in the industry. I was making fun of it. At the end of the day what matters is if you can ship out a product that gets the job done in a timely fashion.


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

MikeRows said:


> The term Rockstar Developer is an overused term thrown around in the industry. I was making fun of it. At the end of the day what matters is if you can ship out a product out that gets the job done in a timely fashion.


Using the proper process.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Intelligence said:


> like im just utterly confused. why do you guys not do this? It's not even hard. Seriously.
> 
> YES I am aware that this topic has been talked about countless number of times on here.
> 
> ...


There's a very simple answer to this. The answer is that the app is not a barrier to entry to the rideshare industry.

I could buy a white label rideshare app for a few hundred dollars and customise it with any name and logo I choose. Once my app is ready I could then build the back end which, again, would not be difficult. London UK company eCourier launched way back in 2003 with an algorithm-based automated dispatch system, only it dispatched drivers to parcel pickups, not to pax pickups. I suspect that this is where Uber got the idea from. I digress; the point is that this has all been done before. As you rightly suggest, it's not hard. And there's a real chance YOU could be the next Uber, _if_ you overcome the real barriers to entry. Unfortunately it's a big if.

The main barrier to entry in rideshare is capital. Money. Spondoolies. Wedge. You see, the way the rideshare business model works is as follows:

1) Develop an app
2) Go and get some funding. Your business will never be cash flow positive and it will never make a profit. So first you will need a few million dollars to get you started and to maintain you for the first year.
3) Hire some drivers and start operations. Use your funding war chest to pay your operational costs and some nice fat salaries, bonuses and options to yourself
4) Expand operations and experience heavier and heavier losses. Go back to the investors and this time ask for billions. Spin them a line about flying robot cars and self-driving ground services. The investors will buy it and give you the money
5) Cash out with mountains of investor loot

So... develop your app by yourself or buy a ready-made white label app, it doesn't matter. Then you go to investors and try to get your startup capital. Come back and see us when you've completed step 2 above.


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

The Gift of Fish said:


> There's a very simple answer to this. The answer is that the app is not a barrier to entry to the rideshare industry.
> 
> I could buy a white label rideshare app for a few hundred dollars and customise it with any name and logo I choose. Once my app is ready I could then build the back end which, again, would not be difficult. London UK company eCourier launched way back in 2003 with an algorithm-based automated dispatch system, only it dispatched drivers to parcel pickups, not to pax pickups. I suspect that this is where Uber got the idea from. I digress; the point is that this has all been done before. As you rightly suggest, it's not hard. And there's a real chance YOU could be the next Uber, _if_ you overcome the real barriers to entry. Unfortunately it's a big if.
> 
> ...


You forgot the Travis Factor.

Skim 4.2 Billion off the top, then sell out.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Buck-a-mile said:


> You forgot the Travis Factor.
> 
> Skim 4.2 Billion off the top, then sell out.


Optional. Lyft had no Travis but its own founders are also doing a great job of turning investor money into personal wealth for themselves and cohorts.


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Optional. Lyft had no Travis but its own founders are also doing a great job of turning investor money into personal wealth for themselves and cohorts.


It's their business plan.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Buck-a-mile said:


> It's their business plan.


Right. The business plan _is_ the business. It's not about an app or technology or transportation or "transforming the world" or any other BS. It's about getting as many people to give you as much money as possible for your "vision". Which both companies have done very, very well.


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Right. The business is the business plan. It's not about an app or technology or transportation or "transforming the world" or any other BS. It's about getting as many people to give you as much money as possible for your "vision".


As I have said here, separating the money from the people is the only business.


----------



## Ambiguous (Jun 18, 2015)

The only way to beat Uber is to start a new ridesharing service in each city limited to that city only, then once there is one in all 50 states they all combine into one company, bottoms up and the devil laughs.


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

Intelligence said:


> I have the ability to develop an app. The question is do you have the ability?


Alrighty... so you've had 2 years to use your ability to develop this app.
What are its features? And where can I download it?


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)




----------



## billm (Feb 19, 2017)

A few months after I signed up for Uber, I was told by a passenger one night in Nashville that someone in Jackson was starting a local rideshare company. As that's closer to home, I signed up with them as well. They ran, not all that successfully, for a bit over a year before Uber and Lyft decided to go statewide in TN. I've talked to one of the owners since then giving him Uber rides, and from what I've been able to understand in talking to him was that basically, that was the most money he's spent on any business venture. It didn't sound like they came close to breaking even on it, even using an existing app. The required insurance is a killer, and I can say that demand was highly variable, even with them partnering with the bars in town to get the word out. From the sound of it, he's glad he closed up once Uber/Lyft got established.


----------



## Mark h Silvernail (Jan 12, 2018)

Intelligence said:


> like im just utterly confused. why do you guys not do this? It's not even hard. Seriously.
> 
> YES I am aware that this topic has been talked about countless number of times on here.
> 
> ...


If its easy please let me know and I will do it.

As far as the reply to people not wanting to download a new app ridiculous. People are sick of getting overcharged and drivers are sick of getting underpaid. Pax think we get the entire amount.

Everyone I have asked said they would switch in a minute. I understand you need to cut out the middleman like Craigslist did. No listing or selling fees. I know some are using Facebook to let people know they are available and are making good money. We just need a simple app between rider and driver then it wont show no car available at midnight when you are willing to drive though not willing to drive for $5.00. Please let me know how to make the app and I will do it.


----------



## Giantsfan1503 (Sep 18, 2019)

Intelligence said:


> I find it funny how this thread has been inactive for literally weeks and yet someone besides me decides to revive it.
> 
> Why? Shouldn't Uber Guber's initial response have already satisfied you?
> 
> ...


Who hurt you


----------

